# SIGN UP for the bbb.net/espn Gathering at the Rose Garden



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

This time has come - tickets are $27.00 each.

Date: Saturday, January 17th, 2004
Opponent: Dallas Mavericks
Invited: bbb.net and ESPN.com Blazers' board regulars
Restrictions: 1 guest per 'regular'; minors = OK
Seats Available: 3 Sky-Boxes (12-15 seats each)
Cost: $27 per ticket
Sign-ups Begin: NOW - first-come (i.e., paid), first-served

Please sign up below and send Gym Rat a PM so we can work out payment arrangements.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm in!

One, please.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> I'm in!
> 
> One, please.


Are you singing at half time Allan?

Seriously though, too bad I live in a small town in Canada. This sounds like a very cool idea.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!!!!!!! 

Um, I'll take two tickets please!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*ALRIGHT!!!* 
 

Sign me up for two!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

what happened to my request. you guys cant discriminate based on team-affiliation. thats illegal. i think.

well it should be.

im going to call the supreme court right now and tell on you all.


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

Two for me.....dad and Connor.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

We have a total of 45 tickets and 22 of them are now spoken for between bbb.net and espn. SO - Don't delay, if you are interested get your name on the list! Thanks!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> We have a total of 45 tickets and 22 of them are now spoken for between bbb.net and espn. SO - Don't delay, if you are interested get your name on the list! Thanks!


Wow  

At this rate we are going to have to get all the boxes next time! Last year ABM and Crimson were sweating bullets that we wouldn't sell out one box. Our family is getting bigger! :yes:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*3 or none*

I will need 3..so if it doesn't work out for 3..I'll be zero... (2 adults one minor (10))

otherwise...hopefully I can just stop by, say hello and go watch the game from my own seats??


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Gym Rat ~ the check is in the mail!  

Everyone else, you might want to enclose a self addressed w/postage envelope to help Gym Rat out! Just a thought.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Gym Rat ~ the check is in the mail!
> 
> Everyone else, you might want to enclose a self addressed w/postage envelope to help Gym Rat out! Just a thought.


Great idea! It's a bit too late for me though, my check is also in the mail.


----------



## DirtMcMoses (Aug 25, 2003)

*Dirt McMoses needs two!*

I'll definately be there. I need 2 tickets.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

29 out of 45 GONE!!! the ESPN folks have 16 sold, we have 13 sold... you guys aren't going to let them out number us, right?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Count me in!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Prophet signed up for one also.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

zoiks! i'm so used to blowing by the sticky threads i almost missed out. 

put me down for two again. Mrs. theWanker is getting a special Xmas present this year: a ticket to go hang with Blazer nerds!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

does the $27 include air fare?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> does the $27 include air fare?


Yes, but you have to buy your ticket yesterday for the air fare to be included! I like the Wankers will be flying in on I-84 this year, hope to see you there rynobot! :grinning:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

does anyone have place where I could crash for a night. I mean who will moderate the game between the Blazers and the Mavericks.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

OK - 17 for bbb.net and 21 for ESPN. That is 39 of 45. So.... I am cutting it off here for now... and if we get folks that don't pay promptly, etc. we will open it up again....

OR - we might ADD another BOX... so you anyone is still interested please sign up below for the wait list.... THANKS!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I will need four tickets. One for myself, my father, Saxon_guy, and 4-For-Snapper.

Gym Rat, please check your PM's. Thanks.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm still on the fence. 

I didn't already sign up because I didn't want to take tickets from anyone else that really wants to go watch the Blazers. But I had a great time last year and even though Sabonis is gone, it would be fun to go. Jim has that time still open so it is still a possibility for us from a scheduling standpoint.

If you get another box, we will probably attend.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Has anyone heard from Crimson? Does he plan on going?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Gym Rat,

I was told that you've done a ton of the leg work in this whole thing and so I actually registered over here (being an ESPN boy) to say a big thanks for your help and work in the whole thing.

You should get your check shortly. You do take postdated, out-of-state, third party checks, right?

yb


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yakbladder</b>!
> Gym Rat,
> 
> I was told that you've done a ton of the leg work in this whole thing and so I actually registered over here (being an ESPN boy) to say a big thanks for your help and work in the whole thing.
> ...


Welcome to the forum, yakbladder!  I hope you post more and get to know us.


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

I completely missed this until now, thinking it was the old thread where I'd already put my name in the hat. If a spot's available, I'd still like to go.

And hey Ed O., if you're going, I could give/share a ride down. Any others from Seattle? I might even clean up the scary food bits and toys surrounding the kids' car seats. Otherwise anyone sitting in back has to check their rear for M&M's when they get up.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yakbladder</b>!
> Gym Rat,
> 
> I was told that you've done a ton of the leg work in this whole thing and so I actually registered over here (being an ESPN boy) to say a big thanks for your help and work in the whole thing.
> ...


I am looking forward to a great game and a fun weekend! And, I look forward to meeting the folks from the espn.com board.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

*one for me*

I take one if available 
Thanks


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hmmmm, I am starting to think that maybe another box might be needed. Shot at this rate the Blazers might have to move the game to a larger venue if the demand is going to be this high!  

I remember seeing a game at Civic Stadium (PGE Park) for Summer Jam. NBA Basketball outside?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Still room for 2??? i was on vacation! my b-day is the 19th so it would be really cool if i could go to this... yea dad wants to kno how to pay...

Dont let ESPN beat us out!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I think we might need that extra box, Gym Rat...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I am checking on the availability of another box.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> I am checking on the availability of another box.


Well, if you can't get another box I would be willing to sit courtside!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

There are no additional boxes availabe. I will give it a couple of weeks and see who pays and who doesn't and we will open it back up if we have some folks that do not pay. Sorry...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Gym Rat ~ are you going to have a new thread for those of us that have paid or are you going to post it here? I think that you should recieve my payment today. Isn't it about 5 days to get mail across the county?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I would have to be at home to know that I got the checks! I have been out of town most of September but I will be going home tomorrow evening and I hope to have up who paid by the weekend.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> I would have to be at home to know that I got the checks! I have been out of town most of September but I will be going home tomorrow evening and I hope to have up who paid by the weekend.


Gym Rat, my payment should be there when you get back home. Please drop me a PM when you get it. Thanks.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FeloniusThunk</b>!
> 
> And hey Ed O., if you're going, I could give/share a ride down. Any others from Seattle? I might even clean up the scary food bits and toys surrounding the kids' car seats. Otherwise anyone sitting in back has to check their rear for M&M's when they get up.


Thanks for the offer; it looks like it's all filled up, and I don't usually pay attention to stick threads so I missed it. If it opens back up and you and I are both able to go, I would be honored to smash M&Ms into your car upholstery 

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!!! Ed O might come!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

For the record, I hope Ed O makes it. It'd be great having you there at the party, Ed.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Here are the payments I have received to far:

bbb.net
Gym Rat - 2 tickets
ABM - 1 ticket
L4L - 4 tickets
Gambinut - 2 tickets
Howie - 2 tickets

espn.com
Keebs3 - 2 tickets
ProudBFan - 2 tickets
e-blazer - 2 tickets
Maris61 - 2 tickets


I will give everyone until October 1st to get in their payments and then we will open things up again for people to sign up.

19 of 45 available tickets are paid up!

L4L - who were your 4 tickets for? The rule is one guest per active posting member of this site or espn.com. I think I remember you telling me who it was.... but we need to know so it doesn't look like you are getting to do more than others. There may be a couple of exceptions due to circumstance - FYI. Thanks.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> L4L - who were your 4 tickets for? The rule is one guest per active posting member of this site or espn.com. I think I remember you telling me who it was.... but we need to know so it doesn't look like you are getting to do more than others. There may be a couple of exceptions due to circumstance - FYI. Thanks.


The four tickets are for myself, my dad, Saxon_guy, and 4-For-Snapper. Since Saxon and 4FS are my cousins, they just gave me their money to make it easier to send the payment to you.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> The four tickets are for myself, my dad, Saxon_guy, and 4-For-Snapper. Since Saxon and 4FS are my cousins, they just gave me their money to make it easier to send the payment to you.


I knew it was something like that. Thanks L4L.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Gym Rat, my payment went out in the mail today.. 

Scout


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Updated as of 9/26/03  * 

bbb.net
Gym Rat - 2 tickets
ABM - 1 ticket
L4L - 4 tickets
Gambinut - 2 tickets
Howie - 2 tickets
Bintim - 2 tickets
Schilly - 1 ticket

espn.com
Keebs3 - 2 tickets
ProudBFan - 2 tickets
e-blazer - 2 tickets
Maris61 - 2 tickets
Spectatohead - 2 tickets
JWHoops11 - 2 tickets
Scout226 - 2 tickets

I will give everyone until October 1st to get in their payments and then we will open things up again for people to sign up.

28 of 45 available tickets are paid up!

*NOTICE: Anyone that has not mailed their payments - please send me a PM. I have a new mailing address. *


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer; it looks like it's all filled up, and I don't usually pay attention to stick threads so I missed it. If it opens back up and you and I are both able to go, I would be honored to smash M&Ms into your car upholstery
> ...


Oh well, maybe next year. If I don't start doing some cleaning, some of the same m&m's may well still be there.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*October 1st Update:* 
bbb.net
Gym Rat - 2 tickets
ABM - 1 ticket
L4L - 4 tickets
Gambinut - 2 tickets
Howie - 2 tickets
Bintim - 2 tickets
Schilly - 1 ticket
Felonius Thunk – 1 ticket

espn.com
Keebs3 - 2 tickets
ProudBFan - 2 tickets
e-blazer - 2 tickets
Maris61 - 2 tickets
Spectatohead - 2 tickets
JWHoops11 - 2 tickets
Scout226 - 2 tickets
Spud 147 – 1 ticket
Sabas Rocks – 1 ticket
Grandpa Blaze – 1 ticket

32 of 45 have paid up! I will give the mail a few more days then when we get the final tally - we will open it up again if there are tickets available!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I just this morning got around to sending my dough for two tickets. My online banking system says it takes 3-5 days to send money.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Reading this article again by Gym Rat is pumping me up for this gathering in January! 

I was going to ask you Gym Rat if there's any chance that I could do a recap like you did for Blazers.com. But after reading your article again, I probably couldn't make it half as good as yours.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Easy L4L, I think there's a little peanut residue left on the nose.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> Easy L4L, I think there's a little peanut residue left on the nose.


It's called recognition, RG. Recognition.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

October 6th Update: 
bbb.net
Gym Rat - 2 tickets
ABM - 1 ticket
L4L - 4 tickets
Gambinut - 2 tickets
Howie - 2 tickets
Bintim - 2 tickets
Schilly - 1 ticket
Felonius Thunk – 1 ticket
The Wanker – 2 tickets

espn.com
Keebs3 - 2 tickets
ProudBFan - 2 tickets
e-blazer - 2 tickets
Maris61 - 2 tickets
Spectatohead - 2 tickets
JWHoops11 - 2 tickets
Scout226 - 2 tickets
Spud 147 – 1 ticket
Sabas Rocks – 1 ticket
Grandpa Blaze – 1 ticket
Yakbladder – 2 tickets
Wells Rules – 1 ticket



37 of 45 have paid up! I will give the mail a few more days then when we get the final tally - we will open it up again if there are tickets available!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

quoth American Beauty: "I rule!"

can't wait.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Who sent me a check and did not include your moniker? I have two checks from folks without a moniker listed on the check. So - if you are not on the paid list above and you did send me a check, send me a PM and include your REAL name in the PM! Thanks.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Tickets will be mailed out next week - FYI!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Tickets will be mailed out next week - FYI!


Excellent, I can't wait for this party. It is going to be so much better than last years. Dallas in the house and on a Saturday night game! Yahoo! :grinning:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

What's the word on the tix, Gym Rat?

PBF


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

OK - FINALLY... they are all going out in the mail on MONDAY. I finished addressing all of the envelopes tonight... Sorry for the delay - moving, taking care of my Mom who broke her leg in two places, etc. etc. has slowed me down!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> OK - FINALLY... they are all going out in the mail on MONDAY. I finished addressing all of the envelopes tonight... Sorry for the delay - moving, taking care of my Mom who broke her leg in two places, etc. etc. has slowed me down!


I hope your mom is okay!

So, any word on weather we are going to have any extras this year?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Wow, so sorry to hear about your Mom, Gym Rat. How horrible (for both of you)! Here's hoping for a speedy recovery.

Thanks for the update.

PBF


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Mom is good, just frustrated because she will be in a cast or brace for 20 WEEKS! 

Driving to the post office NOW - the tickets are officially IN THE MAIL!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

[





































I got my tickets! I got my tickets! I got my tickets!


Hey Gym Rat, do you know Dan Patrick?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

We have our tickets (4-For-Snapper, Saxon_guy, Loyalty4Life, my dad)! I look forward to going! 

See you all there. :yes:


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

I got mine today. Thanks Gym Rat!


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

I got mine as well. Thank GR!!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Got mine, too! Thanks, GR! :rbanana:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

My ticket arrived yesterday. Looking forward to it!

Ed O.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> My ticket arrived yesterday. Looking forward to it!
> 
> Ed O.


I get to meet Ed O?  I thought you and Felonius were too late for tickets... 

Glad to see you got a ticket.... See you there.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> I get to meet Ed O?  I thought you and Felonius were too late for tickets...
> 
> Glad to see you got a ticket.... See you there.


I had to pull some strings, break some legs, and perform various occult acts, but Gym Rat was able to hook me up, fortuntately. It will be fun to see people in real life. Or at least I hope it will be 

Ed O.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> It will be fun to see people in real life. Or at least I hope it will be
> 
> Ed O.


Yeah, you have to watch out for Howie... He seems a bit too enthusiastic about the game.

*HOWIE*----------> <center>







<center>


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

my tickets came in, and I am happier than an anti-patriotic Democrat with his mouth full of chicken torso. 

man, sometimes the threads merge in my head.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, you have to watch out for Howie... He seems a bit too enthusiastic about the game.
> ...


Whatchu talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

See you all next Saturday too :wave:


----------

